
Show HN: Tool that searches your cloud apps (Trello, Slack, JIRA) in one shot - rorygibson
https://getctx.io
======
jacobwal
Tried signing up but it crashed. Was able to create a team but then got a
broken page at
[https://app.getctx.io/account/auth](https://app.getctx.io/account/auth)

Working on something in similar space, so I'm curious to see what you've
built!

~~~
rorygibson
Hi Jacob, That should be fixed now - I've emailed you directly to discuss :-)

------
rorygibson
Founder / author here.

 _tl;dr_ \- I spend too long trying to find that email I know I have around
here somewhere. Or was it a Slack message?! Coulda been a Trello ticket... so
I built something that helps.

CTX - [https://getctx.io](https://getctx.io) \- is my side project, which I've
recently launched.

It lets you sign up with a couple of clicks, invite your team members and
index your;

    
    
      - Slack messages 
      - Trello tickets
      - GitHub (issues and markdown)
      - JIRA issues
      - Google Drive files
      - emails (that you send to your unique inbound address)
      - and more integrations in development.
    

The target market is people like me - working in smallish teams or mid-sized
digital companies. The kind of places where you use a bunch of SaaS tools to
store collaborate on things, but it's easy to lose track of what you've
stored.

Right now it has a couple of plans for different sized teams, - and free
trials.

It's been live for a couple weeks now and I have a small amount of traction,
so I thought now was as good a time as any to talk in public and see what kind
of feedback I get. Gulp.

